# Celine In Hawaii



## lux_and_learning

I will be going to Hawaii in November for my cousin's wedding. I know some brands are discounted in Hawaii, so I was wondering if Celine partook in this as well.
Anybody live in Hawaii or have an SA that may check the price of the nano belt bag? Much thanks!


----------



## alee0414

Hi! I was just in Oahu and visited their store at Ala Moana Center in hopes of purchasing a nano belt bag too. Sadly no, they do not offer a lower price than compared to the US mainland.

Side note, i also visited the below stores that offer discounted prices:
Gucci (special pricing on handbags only)
Prada
LV
Balenciaga (special pricing on shoes only)


----------



## -intrigue

Just came back from Oahu and it depends on the item! 

For example: Celine small sangle was $1950 vs. $2000 on the mainland.

Also sharing the SA info I got, good luck!


----------



## x20084048

alee0414 said:


> Hi! I was just in Oahu and visited their store at Ala Moana Center in hopes of purchasing a nano belt bag too. Sadly no, they do not offer a lower price than compared to the US mainland.
> 
> Side note, i also visited the below stores that offer discounted prices:
> Gucci (special pricing on handbags only)
> Prada
> LV
> Balenciaga (special pricing on shoes only)



Do you have the SA contact for those stores?  I’ve been trying to contact them but I’m having terrible luck…


----------



## dulcieduveen

I go to the Ala Moana celine whenever I go to Hawaii but a lot of items are discounted. The triomphe shoulder bag was under 2500 after tax. RTWs are less discounted but still less expensive than mainland after the little discount + tax. I also second SA recommendation on Takako^ she is super sweet and really good about communicating so wouldn't hurt to ask her on price !


----------



## aiko610

I have a great Celine SA at Ala Moana, super friendly and sweet. He even let me take a peek at some of the new SS22 items coming out on his phone so I could put my name on the waiting list. I had previously met him on my last trip in August and he was able to have a highly sought after sports bra transferred from Beverly Hills to his store then shipped to me in Texas. At the time that was the only one being shown in the country.

 I was just there a week ago. DM me if interested.


----------



## ahswong

I called the Celine store in Hawaii today 10/4/22 and pico belt bag is $1850 just slightly cheaper than mainland. They can ship to mainland at Hawaii pricing as long as you have US Celine purchase history.


----------



## baglover715

ahswong said:


> I called the Celine store in Hawaii today 10/4/22 and pico belt bag is $1850 just slightly cheaper than mainland. They can ship to mainland at Hawaii pricing as long as you have US Celine purchase history.


May I asked if you have purchased from the Hawaii location before? I called the store today and they said they can only ship at Hawaii pricing if the customer has previously made a purchase there.


----------



## ahswong

baglover715 said:


> May I asked if you have purchased from the Hawaii location before? I called the store today and they said they can only ship at Hawaii pricing if the customer has previously made a purchase there.


I have not. I have only Celine US purchase history. The SA on the phone told me that this was implemented as fraud prevention.


----------



## baglover715

ahswong said:


> I have not. I have only Celine US purchase history. The SA on the phone told me that this was implemented as fraud prevention.


Thank you. I wonder why they gave out different info. I let them know I have purchase history, just not at Hawaii location. They said I need to provide the SA name who helped me at the Hawaii store to process the order…


----------



## ahswong

baglover715 said:


> Thank you. I wonder why they gave out different info. I let them know I have purchase history, just not at Hawaii location. They said I need to provide the SA name who helped me at the Hawaii store to process the order…


That is so odd. Do you recall who you spoke with on the phone? I don't recall their name but it was a male SA.


----------



## baglover715

ahswong said:


> That is so odd. Do you recall who you spoke with on the phone? I don't recall their name but it was a male SA.


I didn’t catch the exact name but it was a Japanese name and female SA. She didn’t know about the policy at first and had to put me in hold while checking with other SAs.


----------



## lolaluvsu

I’ve shopped in Hawaii before. You can get Hawaiian prices but not the Hawaiian tax %.


----------



## ahswong

lolaluvsu said:


> I’ve shopped in Hawaii before. You can get Hawaiian prices but not the Hawaiian tax %.


This is correct. Taxes will be based on the shipping destination.


----------

